# Car damage from stationary object



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

If my car has damage from a stationary object, is it possible to get a police report by visiting the station? Or would the accident need to have been reported at the time for the police to see the location of the damage?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would be very wary of reporting anything to the Police as they may give you the points on your licence for hitting the object and have your insurance pay for any damage to it.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would be very wary of reporting anything to the Police as they may give you the points on your licence for hitting the object and have your insurance pay for any damage to it.


Thanks - the idea would indeed be to get the police report for insurance purposes. Points on my license would not be ideal, but I suspect it will still be cheaper than paying for the damage myself. I'm worried that it's too late though, since I did not call the police immediately.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

PolarBear said:


> If my car has damage from a stationary object, is it possible to get a police report by visiting the station? Or would the accident need to have been reported at the time for the police to see the location of the damage?


There used to be a way, four or five years ago.

You need to get in touch with your PRO (as all dealings will be in Arabic), explain the circumstances, and he will need to go to the police and explain it all. They will then confirm the way forward.

It used to be you had to go with your car to the Police, explain everything, sign some form of a declaration of good faith or the other, then the Police will come out, look at your car, agree (or not) that the damages were most likely caused as you said they were, and produce a police report for the accident.

I would definitely not go without someone you trust to A explain everything you say in Arabic, and then read through all the documents in Arabic you will have to sign.

If they still do it that way.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I had my windscreen cracked in Al Ain road by an unidentified object (probabily a stone), I simply showed up at Bur Dubai police station and explained to them what happened, a policeman went outside to check the car and I've been handed over the police report for the insurance minutes later without any trouble.


----------

